# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #86



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This week we recap the horrible Super Bowl commercials, we dive into the GOP "Memo of Death", germs are coming to get you and kids are mentally ill (or just crazy). :vs_rocking_banana:

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-02-05T23_31_52-08_00

To the Tubes....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I almost fell asleep while we made this one, and Wifey kept me awake to hear it. 

I'm getting old. Want to shoot for Wednesday? I'll take a 36 Hour Energy and a Geritol!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OK, that outro. What was that all about?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Denton said:


> I almost fell asleep while we made this one, and Wifey kept me awake to hear it.
> 
> I'm getting old. Want to shoot for Wednesday? I'll take a 36 Hour Energy and a Geritol!


Sasquatch is a freaking machine! He never gets tired. He never sounds weak. He is...

....a Terminator!!!!!!!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Podcast died on me again..... only a couple minutes in ..... Twice. I'll move to the Utube.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> OK, that outro. What was that all about?


When you start doing it you can bitch about the music. Until then zip it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Podcast died on me again..... only a couple minutes in ..... Twice. I'll move to the Utube.


Sorry about that. Not sure what the deal is. I always listen to the first 10 min. or so and I didn't have any issues.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Corn on the cob with Mayo? What is wrong with YOU people (Californians)....


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

6811 said:


> Corn on the cob with Mayo? What is wrong with YOU people (Californians)....


That concoction was imported from regions south of the border.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Podcast died on me again..... only a couple minutes in ..... Twice. I'll move to the Utube.


Its done that to me in the past, so I'll just download the file and then it works fine.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

@Denton Germs in the environment present a necessary challenge to our immune system, and actually keeps us healthy.

NASA is planning to intentionally infect astronauts with colds on long missions for that reason.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> @Denton Germs in the environment present a necessary challenge to our immune system, and actually keeps us healthy.
> 
> NASA is planning to intentionally infect astronauts with colds on long missions for that reason.


True, which is why air travelers don't die when they pass through those cesspools called airport terminals!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Sorry about that. Not sure what the deal is. I always listen to the first 10 min. or so and I didn't have any issues.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk





spork said:


> Its done that to me in the past, so I'll just download the file and then it works fine.


Yea, I know ..... but you would think these clowns would invest some of the handsome profits back into the business to get it up and running properly, huh?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Yea, I know ..... but you would think these clowns would invest some of the handsome profits back into the business to get it up and running properly, huh?


IF only we could. All the profits go to Sasquatch's hair combs and flea collars. He's high maintenance.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> IF only we could. All the profits go to Sasquatch's hair combs and flea collars. He's high maintenance.


It ain't cheap being this beautiful.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Another fine show, guys! 
Agree re the superbowl commercials; the only good one was the one with the Vikings going to see the game & then turning around.  Most were pandering by the NFL to try & win back the hearts of American audience...but sadly it was what they _thought_ we wanted to see...which only shows their eternal cluelessness.
p.s..no skip, no probs.


----------

